# Ich bin verbrannt mit Haut und Haar



## marcoszorrilla

Ich bin verbrannt mit Haut und Haar = Ardo de la cabeza a los pies?


----------



## InMotion

Sería algo así como "completamente", "con todo".  
Estaría bueno que alguien confirmara esto.


----------



## kt_81

"mit Haut und Haar", "mit Haut und Haaren"

Sí, quiere decir "completamente".


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Egal = Ganz und gar?


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

Sí, como ya te han dicho, "mit Haut und Haar" suele significar "completamente"/"ganz und gar".
"Der Wolf fraß sie mit Haut und Haar".
Como se trata de una frase hecha, se suele decirlo así, y no tanto "...und Haar*en*" (además, en alemán también, _Haar_ se utiliza para designar el conjunto de todos los pelos, parecido a _cabello_).


marcoszorrilla said:


> Egal = Ganz und gar?


No entiendo cuál es la duda, o sea, qué quieres decir aquí con "egal".

Saludos


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Pues decía que si era igual a "Ganz und gar"
Egal--->igual


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, puedes decir "ganz und gar", y sería la "traducción" que mejor se asemeja.
No te entendí la pregunta porque en alemán _egal _no se usa con sentido de "equivale a", sólo con sentido de "Me da igual". = "Es ist mir egal".
Pero: "Las dos expresiones son iguales". "Die beiden Ausdrüche sin gleich".
Yo habría dicho quizá "Bedeutet es das Selbe wie...?"

Bueno, espero no haber confundido en vez de aclarado. ;-)

Saludos


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> Die beiden *Ausdrüche *sin gleich



Yo conozco Ausdrucke ¿qué significa Ausdrüche?


----------



## elroy

marcoszorrilla said:


> Yo conozco Ausdrucke ¿qué significa Ausdrüche?


 Era una errata - igual que la tuya.   La palabra es _*Ausdrücke*_ (con Umlaut).


----------



## jester.

marcoszorrilla said:


> Ich bin verbrannt mit Haut und Haar = Ardo de la cabeza a los pies?



Qué raro que aún nadie lo haya dicho: _Ich bin verbrannt_ no significa _ardo_ sino_ estoy quemado_ (al menos *creo* que se dice así en español).


----------



## InMotion

Es cierto... Estoy quemado es lo correcto.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Pues no me consta que tenga Umlaut.


----------



## elroy

marcoszorrilla said:


> Pues no me consta que tenga Umlaut.


 Hay dos formas en el plural, una con Umlaut y otra sin, pero no son intercambiables.  Depende del significado de "Ausdruck".

Cuando significa "expresión", el plural es "Ausdrücke" (con Umlaut).
Cuando significa "copia impresa", el plural es "Ausdrucke" (sin Umlaut).

Fíjate que los dos significados (incluso hay más, pero ésos son los principales) corresponden a dos verbos distintos: "ausdrücken" (expresar) y "ausdrucken" (imprimir).

En ese caso el plural correcto es "Ausdrücke".


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Vielen Danke.


----------

